# Zodi shower CS awesomely excellent



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

The first couple years here, getting situated, I heated water on the stove in winter and stood in a tub and used a canteen cup for a shower and yes, I will cop to a couple trips to the truck stop for a hot shower. 
Summers I sun heated it in a black five gallon bucket. Same canteen cup (which is pretty dang handy for that task, BTW). 
One day I got a shower gizmo on Amazon that was a pump on one end of a six foot hose with a shower head on the other. Charge it up with a laptop USB, drop the pump end into a bucket of water, and it gives a pretty good shower. But ya gotta put a soapy hand in the water to reach the switch to turn it off, messing up your rinse water, so I ran across Zodi, and just had to have their Extreme, a stainless steel fire extinguisher-type tank with a hand pump, hose, and shower head. 
Pretty neat. 
I've been using them a couple years now, built a shower stall out back, put in a dedicated propane stove for heating a few gallons of water (the Zodi you can set right on the heat, and it has a temp gauge so you know if you are going to scald yourself or not). 
The other day I was using the Zodi to water the young plants in my bath tub garden and it lost pressure and water started bubbling out the top. Their web site said a new gasket set was about eight bucks. Called them up (they're just across the Great Salt Desert from me), told the guy what was going on. This was last Friday. 
Monday I had a new gasket set, and a whole new pump, at no charge at all.
Big shout out to Zodi for awesomely excellent customer service. Check them out for on-demand, portable, camping and off-grid hot water heaters and showers.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sounds good, Looks like Zodi has one with a propane heater now.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

I use to use a zodi shower pump, D battery powered. I have since moved up to a 12v rv pump and a portable propane on-demand watet heater. We fill a 55gal drum on a trailer and tow it to the shower. Enough for 6 or 7 nice normal length showers. Total cost $160.
I had a deep cycle battery, 55gal drum and use garden hoses.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good post.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Brettny said:


> I use to use a zodi shower pump, D battery powered. I have since moved up to a 12v rv pump and a portable propane on-demand watet heater. We fill a 55gal drum on a trailer and tow it to the shower. Enough for 6 or 7 nice normal length showers. Total cost $160.
> I had a deep cycle battery, 55gal drum and use garden hoses.


Last spring I parked the water tank (125gallon) on a pile of pallets uphill from the house. I haul water to it with a couple of those plastic 50 gallon drums they ship olives and stuff like that in. One of mine smells like pimentos. Anyway, I park the truck with the filled drums uphill of the tank with a hose and let gravity work. Then 75' of black 5/8" hose and 25' of 1/2" hose, and the hill, helps to get up a little head and long leisurely comfy showers have been in order lately, just using a garden sprayer. Gotta be early, though as that black hose heats to scalding by noon, usually. Even though a week ago we had a fresh 4-5" snow (the Endless Winter). I haul my drinking water in 6 gallon jugs, fill 14 at a time as they are easier to handle and to pour off into a five gallon bucket filter. Even treated water around here is kinda alkaline/sulphurous, so I filter all the cooking/drinking/coffee water. The rest is for washing, the bathtub garden, and the five gallon bucket garden. There's a 200 gallon horse trough out front that collects rain water...it's nice to take a dunk in on a hot day. Come a long way from the one five gallon jug days of five years ago...


----------

